# New System What are your thoughts?



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I'm going to be purchasing a used Yamaha RX-V2400 Receiver and decided I would get B&W 6 series speakers. I decided on a pair of 601 S2's that a friend has for sale, for the mains I will either get 602's or 602.5's not sure yet, and the center will be a LCR60. Next week I'll probably be purchasing the receiver and then few weeks after that start buying the speakers. This is probably my first serious HT/Music setup. The only thing I have right now are a set of Klipsch Promedia Ultra 5.1 computer speakers. While they are very good computer speakers after owning them for a while I started not being so happy with them noticing that there is quite a bit of distortion and that the sound just wasn't good enough. So hopefully this setup will do me for a while?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd be excited if I were about to get that setup. Sounds like a nice system to me. 

Klipsch speakers are nice too, but I'd think you'd wanna step to some of their home speakers instead of computer speakers to get the full benefit of music or home theater.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah but everyone says the Klipsch are "Bright" and I've always liked the higher end B&W stuff as well. I still have to go listen to these speakers, but I would be very surprised if I didn't like them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't say "everyone" says Klipsch speakers are bright. Klipsch is a well known and widely owned brand of speaker. I'm sure all those who own them wouldn't say they are bright. I have a pair of Klipsch KG-1's (have owned the Forte's) and a pair of B&W 600i's. Both have been connected to the same Denon receiver... neither were bright to me. Granted these are not the equivalent of what you are considering.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to sell you Klipsch (just a little defense for some Klipsch owners)... you listen and buy what you like. As you say, I imagine you will be happy once you listen to the B&W's, especially if you have always liked B&W. Keep in mind that unless you listen to them in your room with that Yamaha receiver, they probably won't sound the same.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah I know I used to like the Klipsch Ref series a lot. But I would deffinately describe them as bright in all the rooms I've heard them in. But thats what I was used to. So now I want somthing that is very flat and neutral. The Klipsch PC speakers I have now are deffinately pretty bright. Not a lot of mids good bass from the dual 8" sub though . I don't know maybe the high end klipsch stuff like the RF-5's or the RF-7's are not so bad or maybe its just the setups at the stores. But I have nothing against Klipsch at all. I've owned a pair of the smaller RF's when I was living in AZ.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Dougie085 said:


> Yeah I know I used to like the Klipsch Ref series a lot. But I would deffinately describe them as bright in all the rooms I've heard them in. But thats what I was used to. So now I want somthing that is very flat and neutral. The Klipsch PC speakers I have now are deffinately pretty bright. Not a lot of mids good bass from the dual 8" sub though . I don't know maybe the high end klipsch stuff like the RF-5's or the RF-7's are not so bad or maybe its just the setups at the stores. But I have nothing against Klipsch at all. I've owned a pair of the smaller RF's when I was living in AZ.


The best way to audition speakers would be in your own room, when you talk to your dealer see if they could lend you a pair of speakers and see how they sound. 
Hope this helps


----------

